# Wife of convicted BW contractor speaks out.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Wife of convicted Blackwater security soldier tells her story


----------



## metalmom (Jan 22, 2016)

Interesting read.I will not or cant pass any judgements.The media-it seems to me must throw coins in the air to see which way they want to slant a story.  As we all know shit runs downhill and people are always looking for scapegoats. Thanks for the article.


----------

